# Owner wants to return Pedigree Puppy



## leachim (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

We sold a pedigree beagle pup last week

Just received a text saying they don't want it as it chases the cat........

We don't really want it back, but if we do, do we have to give a full refund etc etc

Just wondered what the right procedure was

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm you really don't want it back? Really....................................................................


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

leachim said:


> Hi
> 
> We sold a pedigree beagle pup last week
> 
> ...


I take it you don't sell pups under contract?

I'm sorry, but as a breeder, I feel responsible for any pups I breed. I will always take back a pup/dog, no matter what age. To be honest, I'd tell the owners of the pup to take it to rescue, if you can't be bothered taking it back, then at least they will be able to help.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

leachim said:


> Hi
> 
> We sold a pedigree beagle pup last week
> 
> ...


Why don't you want it back? Don't you care about where you pups go? or were you just breeding for the money? 

And yes, after a week a full refund, less any advertising costs. Personally, I give a full refund regardless of age as I don't want any of my pups (even if older dogs by then) to find their way into the freeads being sold from one home to the next.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I take it you don't sell pups under contract?
> 
> I'm sorry, but as a breeder, I feel responsible for any pups I breed. I will always take back a pup/dog, no matter what age. To be honest, I'd tell the owners of the pup to take it to rescue, if you can't be bothered taking it back, then at least they will be able to help.


and there you go with the voice of reason again, you must have the patience of a saint.....................


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Meezey said:


> and there you go with the voice of reason again, you must have the patience of a saint.....................


I'm almost 100% certain that's not what some would label me


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Why dont you want it back? surely it would be better to take it back and find it a new home yourself so you know where your pup is going? If you cant be bothered, then tell them to take it to a rescue.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BumbleFluff said:


> Why dont you want it back? surely it would be better to take it back and find it a new home yourself so you know where your pup is going? If you cant be bothered, then tell them to take it to a rescue.
> As for money, if i was in your position i would not give a refund. The pup is not sick, you have not done anything wrong, they simply dont want the dog anymore. But thats just my opinion, im stubborn, im not sure about the legal parts though.


Have to disagree with you there, if I felt a pup was in the wrong home, and I'd missed out on any prior signals, I'd pay to get it back.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow...don't want it back, so now it is sold it is no longer your responsibility? 

My dogs pups are 4 years old and i'd still take them back. 
When you breed, you become responsible for several lives for up to 15/16 years! 
Before breeding a dog you should think about what would happen if circumstances should change. 

If this was me....yes I would take the pup back and offer a refund, because i'd do anything to know my pups were safe.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think you would have to refund the whole amount I think most breeders expect to have a pup returned to them if things don't work, after all you will be able to resell it if its only 9 weeks old. But why would you not want it back if you know the owners don't want it?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

leachim said:


> Hi
> 
> We sold a pedigree beagle pup last week
> 
> ...


Dont want "it" back:001_unsure:

You brought the pup into this world. It is your duty to make sure the pup has a good life.

If you have to give the money paid... back to the current owner (minus deposit..expenses..etc) then you should be happy to do so. Its only been a week. You still have time to find the pup a lovely new home.

I feel sorry for the poor pup. New owner giving up on him/her and breeder doesnt want him/her back......poor situation.

If it were one of my pups I would be making arrangements for the pup to be returned immediately.


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I would want to get the pup back as soon as possible. They sound like totally unsuitable owners if they want to return it after a week because it chases the cat. As there is nothing wrong you probably don't legally have to refund but again I would pay them just to get the puppy back.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Have to disagree with you there, if I felt a pup was in the wrong home, and I'd missed out on any prior signals, I'd pay to get it back.


I deleted the 2nd part after i read what i wrote, i disagreed with myself


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Afraid if you want to be seen as a responsible ethical breeder, then it is YOUR responsibility to do the right thing and take a puppy you bred back.

If you want to be seen as a BYB who cares little for what you breed, or where the puppies end up and who with, then advise the owners to take the puppy into breed rescue. 

If you do the latter, have your dog spayed and find her a nice home, as you clearly don't deserve her.


----------



## leachim (Jun 13, 2013)

rocco33 said:


> Why don't you want it back? Don't you care about where you pups go? or were you just breeding for the money?
> 
> And yes, after a week a full refund, less any advertising costs. Personally, I give a full refund regardless of age as I don't want any of my pups (even if older dogs by then) to find their way into the freeads being sold from one home to the next.


Thanks for all comments

Its just that it was my daughters first attempt at breeding, and the fact that they were not selling (born feb 4th) was worrying her.

She still has a male dog to sell, and the whole procedure was getting her down

By the way - there is no way I would let a dog stay in an unwelcome home

Because this was her first attempt - we didn't know what the right procedure was

Our best intentions are with the puppy

So thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope this is a troll...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

leachim said:


> Thanks for all comments
> 
> Its just that it was my daughters first attempt at breeding, and the fact that they were not selling (born feb 4th) was worrying her.
> 
> ...


Is your daughter aware of endorsements? These are breeding restrictions she can place on the progeny from her dogs.

Dog breeding is very emotive, and unless you have a good reason for breeding, have proven stock, utilise the health tests etc, etc, then you will, I'm afraid, find it difficult to find good homes. I know a number of breeders who are finding it difficult at the moment, and they are top breeders in the UK, who have proven, health tested parents.

I would buy back the pup, and find a new home. If you're struggling finding homes, then contact rescue and rehome via them.

You've not posted why your daughter has bred this litter, but given that there are so many breeders out there, all churning out litters, assumptions will be made I'm afraid.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

leachim said:


> Thanks for all comments
> 
> Its just that it was my daughters first attempt at breeding, and the fact that they were not selling (born feb 4th) was worrying her.
> 
> ...


Your daughter should have done a lot more research into breeding before embarking on a 'first attempt'. These are living creatures that she is responsible for bringing into the world, not something you do because you fancy having a go.

Planning a litter can take years and she would have had that time to build up a waiting list of interested people. There is much more to breeding responsibly. One the puppies are her, she should be responsible for them for the rest of their lives - it was her decision to bring them into this world and it remains her responsibility until they leave it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I cant believe this thread, those poor puppies


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

leachim said:


> Thanks for all comments
> 
> Its just that it was my daughters first attempt at breeding, and the fact that they were not selling (born feb 4th) was worrying her.
> 
> ...


All this should have been taken into consideration, it usually is.

The right procedure would be to offer a partial refund, less advertising and feeding costs (some breeders will give a full refund, just to get their puppies back).

The right thing would have been, not to breed at all, hope this is a lesson learned.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you know I want to cry...................

Well I hope it's her last attempt and that she has her bitch spayed after this.

I honestly would cut your losses and ask someone on here to recommend a good rescue to take the unwanted pup in and take on the male pup. As it sounds unwelcome coming back to your daughter!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry the whole process is getting her down, she should of thought about where the pups were going to go before she had her first attempt........... Sure it not going to be a barrel of laughs for the poor unwanted pups either........


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I took one of my Malamute pups back at two years old and he was a strapping 45kgs fella at the time. When we bring these lives into the world we have a responsibility for them for their entire life, no matter what age. 

A refund is something you could agree on once you re sell the puppy but you need to vet the home very very thoroughly as you can't have a pup pushed from pillar to post.  Have to say they haven't given it much time to get used to the cat, did they think a pup, any pup, wouldn't chase the cat at first? If they didn't then there's no way they'd have got one of my pups because they sound totally clueless and given time the pup and cat would most likely have been best of friends.

Consider yourself lucky they came back to you and didn't just sell the pup on to any old Tom, Dick or Harry.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A couple of years ago I took back a whippet that I bred she was 4 years old and due a a relationship breakdown had to be rehomed. not only did I take Mini in I also took her life long friend Cooper. They had been together since Mini was 8 weeks old and there was no way I was going to be the one that split them up.

Either take the pup back and refund the money or find a rescue that will take both pups and find them homes.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leachim said:


> Thanks for all comments
> 
> Its just that it was my daughters first attempt at breeding, and the fact that they were not selling (born feb 4th) was worrying her.
> 
> ...


That is hard to believe when you refer to the puppy as "it". I can understand how your daughter would have thought it would be a wonderful experience, but there is a lot more to it as you now know.

Give a refund, get the puppy back, and try to find a better home. Or contact Beagle Rescue. They will find a suitable home with people who understand the breed and they will be far more likely to find a good home for puppies.

Incidentally, my eldest newfie is seven years old, but his breeder would still take him back if need be.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lesson learnt I think and they aren't likely to breed again. We all can make mistakes in life and it sounds as if this was an innocent if not preventable mistake.

There are far more deserving so called good breeders on here who should receive your condemnation that don't give a damn about their "stock"


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Have to agree with all the other breeders on here - if you breed a pup that dog is your responsibility from its conception to its death. I would take back any one of the dogs I have bred at any age, at any time, without question.

A breeder's responsibility never ends - for example, at the beginning of last year I was hospitalised and was ill for over 5 weeks - the breeder of our two border collies and the breeder of our three bergies both offered to have them back for a few weeks until I was well. In the event, we managed without taking them up on the offer - but the offer was still there.

If I were in your situation, my first priority would be to get the pup back, before even thinking about money, refunds etc. Ideally, I would be telling the owner that I would be deducting any cost of rehoming the pup from the money she paid - but if that meant that the owner would not give me the pup back then money would take a back seat. Like SL, I would actually _pay_ to get back any dog I had bred that I thought was not being treated properly.

I think (well I hope!) your daughter has learned a valuable lesson. Breeding _can_ be rewarding - but it is also exhausting, both physically and emotionally. And the emotional exhaustion does not stop just because the pups are sold.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I would give a partial refund, get the pup back and be a bit more discerning about the type of people you sell the pup to next time.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Good breeders will always sell their pups with a contract which states that the breeder undertakes to take back the pup for any reason .....I would give a full refund minus the cost of re - advertising and associated costs.

Here is a copy of our puppy contract :

CONTRACT:

Gron-De-Mon Belgian Shepherd Dogs

CONTRACT OF SALE

We 
Of

Being the purchasers of

Gron-De-Mon .............................................

Agree and accept the following conditions of sale:

1. Both parents of said puppy have current clear eye tests and hip scores that comply with the BSDA OF GB club guidelines and we are happy that the breeders have done their best to reduce the risks to the puppy of hereditary defects.

2. The puppy may have two endorsements on its KC reg.
A, Progeny not eligible for KC reg
B. Not eligible for issue of export pedigree.
We understand the breeder would; upon us fulfilling the following criteria: lift one or both of these endorsements.

A, If the endorsements concerning registering of puppies is to be lifted then the parent must have had eye tests and hip scores that are within the breed average scores and must have an acceptable temperaments and be of sufficient breed merit.

B, The endorsement covering export will only be lifted on the breeders terms if happy with the reasons for exporting a pup out of the country.

3. We will endeavour to give this puppy a safe home for it's life and agree under all circumstances to inform the breeder if it ever needs re-homing and return it to them for such re-homing. *We understand the Breeders will ALWAYS take back this pup under ANY circumstances.*

4. No guarantees were given or accepted for the show quality of this BSD puppy.

5. The price of this puppy is £****** Paid in full, before or on collection.

Signed: Purchaser:

Signed Breeders:

Dated:


As you have discovered , responsible dog breeding is a huge commitment and part of this is being the safety net for the pups you breed.

I wish you well in finding him the right 'forever' home .


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

leachim said:


> Hi
> 
> We sold a pedigree beagle pup last week
> 
> ...


Hello, you ask: _What is the right procedure_ - well this means - the Welfare and Future of the Puppy.

We have heard that the new Owners dont want the Puppy, because he/she does not tick their box of _automatically being great mates_ with their cat.

We have heard that the Breeders dont particularly want the Puppy back, the main mention being whether required to re-imburse _(the good and bad strength of money)!
_

What about this Puppy? That little guy was innocently born, and full of the wonders of life. Completely unaware that his/her future welfare and happiness was dependant on his family (or _families_, if he is sadly passed from 'pillar to post')!

His daily exercise
His enjoyment of good food
His safety
His immediate attention to any physical ailment, ensuring his health & comfort
His interactive relationship with a family (time and energy to include him and train with him)
His emotional connection of being an appreciated and loved member of his human family

All this, reliant on others!
Can you imagine how you (or any of us) might feel if all the above related to yourself, and was _out of your control_ to alter?

Dogs (and all animals) are living, breathing and feeling. We hold the responsibility to recognise their needs and provide.....

tailtickle x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Are they aware that a week is a very short time to expect the new puppy not to chase the cat? And that it will take some training on their part for them to get along? 

I have a contract regarding refunds, and will always take a cat back. I took one back at 2 years old that got along too well with their new puppy, so they were playing too much in the house. 

I have paid to get another breeders cat back when the owners wouldn't hand her over without payment and refused to send her back to the breeder (in another state), getting the cat back was the most important thing.

While the timing may not be ideal with still having pups unsold, they are the responsibility of the breeder.


----------

